# New scape - mini m



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Just rescaped my little tank. What do you think? It have to grow in of course and it looks a bit messy right know.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice scape. However, the tree stump looks a bit unnatural with the water flow theme.

Can you share the specs please?


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Made some changes today:


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

That looks MUCH better.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Oct 25, 2008)

I agree. day and night from one to the other. The first one was a bit contrived, and artificial. The second makes the fish look like birds. I think that's the first thing I judge a 'terrestrial' scape on lol. If I could imagine that those fish are actually flying in the air above some stream flowing down the rocks, you've done a great job, and after the wood was removed, it achieved this.


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for your comments!!

The specs are following:
Filter: Eheim 2211
Lightning: ADA solar mini
Plants: Weeping moss, Microsorum sp. "narrow", HC, staurogyne sp.
Substrate: Aquasoil amazonia, sand and gravel. (in the "stream")
Hardscape: Seiryu rocks.
Fish/inverts: White cloud mountain minnows, cherry shrimps


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

getting a background for it was a good idea. Those are some nice rocks you have. Might've looked better if you used finer sand?

you seem to have BBA? or what algae is that?


----------



## ChrisGray (Feb 23, 2006)

very impressive looks much larger then it really is


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

kiwik said:


> getting a background for it was a good idea. Those are some nice rocks you have. Might've looked better if you used finer sand?
> 
> you seem to have BBA? or what algae is that?


I had some BBA on the wood...



> very impressive looks much larger then it really is


Thanks!

I´m considering what i should name the scape... Maybe just "Mountain stream"?


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Short video of the tank:


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks good. Nice work.


----------



## AshK (Nov 21, 2008)

The 'scape looks very nice. I really like the rock placement. However, the fish look very very out of place. They are pretty large relative to the scale of the 'scape. Plus the tank doesn't have a whole lot of swimming room.... I would have kept it invert only.


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

AshK said:


> The 'scape looks very nice. I really like the rock placement. However, the fish look very very out of place. They are pretty large relative to the scale of the 'scape. Plus the tank doesn't have a whole lot of swimming room.... I would have kept it invert only.


Yes, I know its a bit too small for them and they don´t fit the scape. I would like to have some boraras in the tank instead.


----------



## the_intricacy (Nov 29, 2008)

I agree, the 2nd layout is much better.

If I HAD give you a crit, I'd suggest trying to move the java fern to the right. That way you'd have:

Rock - Gap - Rock - Plant

Instead of:

Rock - Gap - Rock/Plant

[Shrugs]


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

the_intricacy said:


> I agree, the 2nd layout is much better.
> 
> If I HAD give you a crit, I'd suggest trying to move the java fern to the right. That way you'd have:
> 
> ...


Thanks for you suggestion but, I don't think that would look so good because then the fern would'nt be a focal point anymore...


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

May I complement you on your very natural rock arrangement along the "stream". I particularly like the way the small rocks are arranged on the front.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Very nice The white Clouds are some of my favorite..

Regards, Orlando


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

The scape makes the aquarium seem much larger then it really is. Great use of space and excellent work.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

kjaer said:


> I had some BBA on the wood...


I thought i saw some on the java fern too. Just thought i'd point that out in case you missed it. Having algae in the initial setup seems a little dangerous.


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

jciotti: Thank you!
kiwik: Had a little algea on hte fern and the staurogyne at the start, but after soak in bleach solution they're dead (the algae, not the plants)


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Filling in nicely... so can't wait for my Mini M to arrive next week.

Craig


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think a darker background would really bring out the beauty of your scape. Right now it just blends into oblivion. It's even hard to see your stream. Your overall look is really nice. I really miss the dw though.


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Final shot of the scape:


----------



## chuck griffin (Sep 21, 2006)

amazing tank!!


----------



## gsmitchell (Feb 24, 2007)

When you say "final shot" does that mean the tank has been taken down? I really like the placement of the large rock, with the java behind it, and the staurogyne in front. I think the HC in the front middle-left would have looked good if it grew in a bit, and began to cover and drape down over the rock to its right. Really nice tank, which does seem much larger than it is.

Greg


----------



## chuck griffin (Sep 21, 2006)

i realy like your choice with the fish.


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

gsmitchell said:


> When you say "final shot" does that mean the tank has been taken down? I really like the placement of the large rock, with the java behind it, and the staurogyne in front. I think the HC in the front middle-left would have looked good if it grew in a bit, and began to cover and drape down over the rock to its right. Really nice tank, which does seem much larger than it is.
> 
> Greg


No, it's not taken down yet, I'm just tired of photographing it. Will make a new scape at the beginning of 2009.
I also wanted hte HC to cover some of the flat rock, but its wasn't in good condition so i removed it...


----------

